# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  Any other woodturners here?

## Invictus

Hey all

I've been woodturning for about 5 years now, and I love it. I was just wondering who else out there enjoys it.

What do you primarily make? (various pens here)
What's the coolest thing you have ever made? (either a fountain pen, or one of many Harry Potter wands)

----------


## Odd_Nonposter

I've made a bunch of table legs for various woodworking projects in 4-H, but I use my lathe for cheap pot pipes, now. (I've got a friend that sells them for >$40 each.) All I need to do is turn a few blanks out of some split firewood, (cherry and maple are best,) and the rest of the work is done with a drill press and a sharp knife.

----------


## Bearsy

My only experience with a lathe is from materials engineering in HS. And that was with metal.
I didn't like it, but I think if I tried with wood I would enjoy it.
There's a quality to wood that metal can't touch.
I've always liked woodworking in general.

----------

